# Departments that are hiring?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello all. Just wondering if any of you knew any departments hiring pt cops near Spencer.
Thanks


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

Brookfield is always looking for pt cops  good luck...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I am pretty sure Brookfield is looking


----------

